# itune bloqué quand je branche l'ipod



## poussin_powa (27 Septembre 2008)

J'ai un petit problème.. dès que je branche mon ipod, itunes se bloque et je ne peux plus rien faire, a part ouvrir le gestionnaire de tâche et tout fermer depuis la.

Ca me dit d'aller dans l'onglet résumé et de restaurer l'ipod, mais vu que itunes se bloque automatiquement, je peux pas y aller..... 

Je sais pas qu'est ce que c'est comme problème, mais mon frère m'a dit que on peut connecté l'ipod seulement a 2 ordinateur différent... C'est vrai??


----------



## poussin_powa (29 Septembre 2008)

Rolala, c est inconnu comme problème??? j'ai meme essayer de supprimer itunes et de tout réinstaller... aller svp, repondez les gars soyez cool!! aider une pauvre fille en detresse!!!


----------



## fandipod (3 Octobre 2008)

Je sais pas... C'est bizarre ton problème avec itunes est ce que ton ordinateur supporte Itunes? Est ce que tu peux donner des informations sur ton pc ou mac?


----------



## poussin_powa (5 Octobre 2008)

Bin j'ai vista, c est peut être sa qui embête... et jai deja synchroniser l'ipod sur 2 autres ordinateurs ( qui mnt sont morts), je sais pas si c est sa,  personne peut me repondre...


----------

